# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  للبيع   Smart-clip scard Universalbox Full activation

## simfox

للبيع   Smart-clip scard Universalbox Full activation
مكان التواجد في تطوان
email  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
gsm  0699103898

----------


## timali

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته سيدي كم ثمن البيع و ان كان ممكن رقم الهاتف الثابت
0535390371

----------


## simfox

ثمن البيع هو 3500 درهم هما الاثنين

----------


## adrar2

شكرا

----------


## jarw

le prix //y/cpack

----------

